# Death penalties



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

There are a lot of countries who have death penalties in their laws as punishments to certain crimes. Do you agree with it? Wouldn't it be the same as murder?


----------



## Barrett95 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't consider it as a murder, but a very brutal punishment. The good thing about death penalty is that the government can sort of control the occurrence of serious crimes.


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

Although we don't have the right to take one's life but I do believe that MERCY to the GUILTY is CRUELTY to the INNOCENT. 

We could also locked them forever in the jail but we can't really judge those victim that wanted to avenge the lost of their relatives/loveones . Let's face the truth we can say that forgive the offender because we are not on the shoes of the victim. But if we are the victim the word FORGIVENess is the most difficult thing. 

I don't really think that death penalty is a murder, especially if the person killed let's say 4 people already or he is a rapist, depend on how grave his offense.


----------



## Alena (Feb 18, 2010)

I`m against death penalty. I think forever imprisonment is more useful and more humanistic


----------



## trishher (Mar 3, 2010)

Alena said:


> I`m against death penalty. I think forever imprisonment is more useful and more humanistic


I have to agreee


----------



## Aimhigh (Aug 8, 2008)

Alena said:


> I`m against death penalty. I think forever imprisonment is more useful and more humanistic


I have to agree that it is more human to locked them forever in jail but I think it is depend on the case of the inmates.


----------



## cocodrillo (May 25, 2010)

Alena said:


> I`m against death penalty. I think forever imprisonment is more useful and more humanistic


To be honest I don't see the point having a life time imprisonment rather than death penalty. Just try to imagine that Your child was raped and killed by the criminal and for the rest of Your days You will have to pay for him (yes, people who "lives" in prisons need to be treated humanely, therefore they need some hygiene items as well as for example.. food and also probably lots of other stuff). So in my humble opinion, if somebody commits a horrible crime and as a result shows that he/she doesn't fit into society, the death penalty seems to be the only way.
Cocodrillo,


----------



## avcrk (May 27, 2010)

cocodrillo said:


> To be honest I don't see the point having a life time imprisonment rather than death penalty. Just try to imagine that Your child was raped and killed by the criminal and for the rest of Your days You will have to pay for him (yes, people who "lives" in prisons need to be treated humanely, therefore they need some hygiene items as well as for example.. food and also probably lots of other stuff). So in my humble opinion, if somebody commits a horrible crime and as a result shows that he/she doesn't fit into society, the death penalty seems to be the only way.
> Cocodrillo,


Is it possible that life imprisonment could be a worse punishment than death ?
My reasoning ? What happens when you remove hope from a person, remove the reason for being, and know that there is no other life than what you have ? 
I would never underestimate the potential painful soul destroying effect of taking ones hope away from them. All that a murdered victim could be and might be is taken from them, and with a prisoner that is actually interned for life, has the same result, except they are still alive as a living example of what it is like to be dead, until they die.
Having said that, not everyone is built the same, and a general "either" or "or" may not be practical. Perhaps death penalty for some murders and life imprisonment for other murders ? 
My choice of punishment for some of the antisocial behaviour would be to see some locked in stocks in the public view to be humiliated. 
Maybe at that stage they can be stopped from progressing to greater crimes such as murder and rape in a way that they can understand.

Cheers
Adrian


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

There has always been a lot of controversy around death penalty. Personally, I think it is right as some convicts never get any better. Some of them are actually proud of it and scoff at governments that allow them to live for their money.

Death penalty should not be used often though...


----------

